# Setup / connection issues using 502



## bigbwb (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey guys,
I had been using a RS SPL meter with my SB X-Fi external soundcard and REW to measure my sub with no issues. Now I upgraded to the dayton mic and grabbed a xenyx 502 preamp to take full spectrum measurements of the sub and mains. I uploaded the mics calibration file into REW and kept the same soundcard cal file as is. For whatever reason, I cannot get the proper levels in REW upon initial setup?

Here are some pics of the issues....

















It seems I cannot get the proper levels in REW before measuring. I have all the 502 knobs as directed in the guide although the guide shows the 802 model?

Any other suggestions?


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

> It seems I cannot get the proper levels in REW before measuring. I have all the 502 knobs as directed in the guide although the guide shows the 802 model?



*NOTE :*

You state that you have copied the settings for the 502/802 as seen above .

Therefore, the signal ( for the test mic ) is routed *only through the right output channel* of the 502 .

 I see that you have decided ( contrary to official recommendations ) to select ( within REW ), the *"left input" channel* ( to bring/route signal into REW ) .

 SO: Did you decide to cross-connect your cables ( Right output to Left input contrary to good housekeeping conventions ) ? / or / Did you simply forget what channel to assign REWs input to ( Right input , instead of Left input ) ?

:sn:


----------



## bigbwb (Jan 7, 2009)

EarlK said:


> *NOTE :*
> 
> You state that you have copied the settings for the 502/802 as seen above .
> 
> ...


Earl,
I think you are correct. I have the (L) input selected in REW and the (L) output of the 502 being used as well, oops.
So I will use the (R) setting in REW
Use the (R) line out from the 502
Hopefully this helps, ha!


----------



## bigbwb (Jan 7, 2009)

Ok, so I got everything connected properly (I hope) and was able to get the proper levels except in one area. For whatever reason, I could not get the mic SPL level correct in REW. Obviously I was NOT taking measurements at 130db but every time I tried adjusting the levels on my 502, I would lose output on the graph in REW during initial calibration? It seemed as if I would adjust one thing to get the mic at 75db in REW then the output would be way too low and REW gave you the headroom error.

So I figured screw the graph numbers and just get an idea of the rooms response and here it is.....










One measurement is my yamaha receiver at 100hz XO with sub
second one is my parasound 2100 preamp with sub 80hz XO
last one is the 2100 with no sub playing.

Thoughts?


----------



## bigbwb (Jan 7, 2009)

I believe I have it all working!

Here are the results after some sub EQ tweaking too


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Looks like you got a handle on it! If you can get rid of that big plateau between 100 and 200 Hz, things should be looking and sounding really good. :T

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## bigbwb (Jan 7, 2009)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Looks like you got a handle on it! If you can get rid of that big plateau between 100 and 200 Hz, things should be looking and sounding really good. :T
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Thanks Wayne!
I recall having a similar peak in that same region at my old place, could it be floor bounce?


----------

